# Co2 Bottle Issue



## bbp (2/1/11)

Hi folks, Steve here, a newbie brewer and first time poster from Sydney.

I was lucky enough to be gifted a kegging setup with 2 cornies and a privately owned 9kg air liquide co2 bottle and regulator recently and happily brewed up my first beer in fifteen odd years (ahh, the exploding ginger beer days with the old man), a red ale with belgian saison. I left it brewing for three weeks and kegged it on Christmas eve at which point realised the co2 bottle was sadly now empty as it hadn't been used for a few years. Not a good time to try and get a refill, so I've had a keg of ungassed beer sitting idly in the fridge which I am trying unsuccessfully to ignore until Tuesday when the shops open. 


I've realised that the bottle is now out of date, so I'm assuming a simple refill is not an option yet? Who does 9kg refills near Sydney city?
A bit of searching suggests I can't just exchange it for an in date one without incurring rental charges? Is this correct?
It sounds like testing and retagging the bottle is quite expensive, but then so is $120 odd a year for rental bottles.

What would you folks suggest is the best option?

Also, I am tempted to get a sodastream bottle asap just to get this keg running, which would also come in handy for taking a keg to a party or camping or the likes. Although that's going to need an adaptor too, yes? Which I can't get straight away? 

Fun and games. Thanks in advance for any advice. I've learnt a lot from this site from lurking in the last month already. Cheers.


----------



## wambesi (2/1/11)

Hi Steve

Here in Sydney I believe there is a chap out at Ingleburn Fire Services who will up any CO2 bottle. I have yet to use them but a mate forwarded the details on to me. (I think thats the right one).

I have both a fire ext and air liquide bottle but also got a my kegs on leg sone for xmas to make it easier for refills with my constant relocating around this country.

I also use the sodastream for my party keg and yes you do need an adapter for them, you can pick them up from the sponsors or even eBay I think - some people are even crafty enough to make their own.

Good luck with the gas!


----------



## goomboogo (2/1/11)

You could have naturally primed the keg with sugar. Although, it takes a while to carbonate and doesn't help with the dispensing. You are correct about the need for the out of date cylinder to be tested before it can legally be filled. You mentioned that it is a privately owned Air Liquide cylinder. I was under the impression that Air Liquide only rent cylinders and don't sell them. If this is the case then even after testing you may have some difficulty getting it filled. I'm happy to be corrected about this though.


----------



## woodwormm (2/1/11)

find yourself a homebrew friendly fire extinguisher shop,

they may be able to test and stamp your old bottle, 

or they may just fill it for you for non recorded funds , ie cash in hand....

or they'll probably sort you out with an old extinguisher which they'll usually refill forever...

usually works out bout half the cost to buy an old extinguisher than a new bottle, though as you're in sydney there's usually a company on ebay that'll sell you a cylinder for welding and put any mix you like in the bottle, ie argon/co2/nitrogen, or any straight version of it.....

i can't find their ad a the moment, probably not there for xmas....

good luck


----------



## bbp (2/1/11)

goomboogo said:


> You could have naturally primed the keg with sugar. Although, it takes a while to carbonate and doesn't help with the dispensing. You are correct about the need for the out of date cylinder to be tested before it can legally be filled. You mentioned that it is a privately owned Air Liquide cylinder. I was under the impression that Air Liquide only rent cylinders and don't sell them. If this is the case then even after testing you may have some difficulty getting it filled. I'm happy to be corrected about this though.


Didn't think I'd have this much drama with gas, so didn't sugar it. Hopefully it's still ok and hasn't suffered with oxygenated air sitting on it for a week.

Looks like I'll have to ring Air Liquide next week to find out if they ever sold bottles directly or have always only rented/exchanged. This bottle expired 2005. Anyone know if their current rental bottles are individually barcoded ala BOC? If not I might do a 'short term' new rental and accidentally give back the old bottle a few weeks later. :unsure:




Thanks for the replies folks.
As I want to keep kegging long term, and assuming I probably can't get away without yearly rental from Air Liquide, are fire extinguishers the best bang for the buck? Can anyone suggest where to get that process started close to Sydney city?


----------



## DU99 (2/1/11)

try supagas in nsw..in melbourne we can get 6kg swaps...$150 for full bottle.$50 for c/over when empty


----------



## bbp (4/1/11)

DU99 said:


> try supagas in nsw..in melbourne we can get 6kg swaps...$150 for full bottle.$50 for c/over when empty



Supagas it is. Thankyou sir/madam.

Not quite the same deal as the mexicans get, but fyi NSWelshpersons, $7 a month, terms of your choice, $35 a fill for 6kg, no deposit if you've got an ABN, cheque on delivery OK, they promised to ring on approach tomorrow too. 
10 and 22kg available as well.

I'm happy with that. I've decided I'll shake it too, so if anyone's near Darlinghurst tomorrow evening and wants to see if it survived the cold chill without gas for 11 days....


----------



## DU99 (4/1/11)

better than what BOC want.


----------



## bbp (5/1/11)

DU99 said:


> better than what BOC want.


Yep. 
I'll probably still get a fire extinguisher and possibly even a sodastream bottle and an adaptor from CraftBrewer eventually, but at least I'll get to try this farker tomorrow evening. 
It's all about the here and now at present.

Thanks all.

ps I think I'll call it The Ashes Ail.


----------



## winkle (23/6/11)

Bit of a thread hijack but I've got a big (25 kg?) empty, steel Air Liguid CO2 cyclinder that is out of test.
Is it worth getting recertified/tested and refilled - if indeed anyone will do it?

(I could always paint it grey , stick fins on it and tell everyone its a WW2 UXB.)


----------



## DKS (23/6/11)

winkle said:


> Bit of a thread hijack but I've got a big (25 kg?) empty, steel Air Liguid CO2 cyclinder that is out of test.
> Is it worth getting recertified/tested and refilled - if indeed anyone will do it?
> 
> (I could always paint it grey , stick fins on it and tell everyone its a WW2 UXB.)




Yeh, winkle it should be able to to tested Its around $45 mark for a test then pay for fill. Size is not that important. I think they x-ray for fractures or cracks etc and pressure test Test should be applicable to filling stations for at least five years but as not for fire fighting perposes it should be ten. Dont quote me but AFAIK.
Daz


----------



## InCider (23/6/11)

winkle said:


> Bit of a thread hijack but I've got a big (25 kg?) empty, steel Air Liguid CO2 cyclinder that is out of test.
> Is it worth getting recertified/tested and refilled - if indeed anyone will do it?
> 
> (I could always paint it grey , stick fins on it and tell everyone its a WW2 UXB.)



It would make a nice hop back with some moderations... but UXB... that's cool. It freaks the Sunshine Coast locals out though...TidalPete lives in the old firing range!


----------



## scooza (23/6/11)

winkle,
i got my bottle tested recently on the gold coast just before harbour town. 
QLD Pressure Testing Services
55377616 (ken ??)
great service.


----------



## kelbygreen (23/6/11)

haha me and a mate found a bomb behind the currumundi school. was going to hit it with a hammer but decided not to haha


----------



## InCider (23/6/11)

kelbygreen said:


> haha me and a mate found a bomb behind the currumundi school. was going to hit it with a hammer but decided not to haha



Bloody hell KG.. could have brought to the next case swap!


----------



## michael_aussie (23/6/11)

DKS said:


> ....... I think they x-ray for fractures or cracks etc and pressure test ....


I thought they only inspect and hydro pressure test......
i'm positive the place that certified mine didn't have X-Ray???
i could be wrong though....


----------



## winkle (23/6/11)

michael_aussie said:


> I thought they only inspect and hydro pressure test......
> i'm positive the place that certified mine didn't have X-Ray???
> i could be wrong though....



They wear special glasses


----------



## Brocksmith (25/9/12)

Hey all, 
Im in a similar situation as bbp, acquired a cylinder (amongst a bunch of other stuff) that expired in 2002! I'm pretty sure it is a 9kg one as that is what is stamped on the cylinder
It looks like the bottle has been painted over but I can make out cig indented into it however when I look this up I get BOC so I assume that it was a rental cylinder or something similar?. 
Is there any use for this cylinder at all? What steps/ $$$ are involved in getting it usable and filled again around Brisbane ? 
Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Judanero (24/5/15)

Raising an old thread.

I just got given a CO2 bottle and jockey box from a barmaid that she has had at her place for about five years, I need to double check the codes but pretty sure it says CIG ALL somewhere on the bottle.. I'm assuming this is a BOC bottle?

If it is I think it is worthless to keep as no one will refill? Does anyone know where I could get the bottle tested in Newcastle?


----------



## MHB (24/5/15)

_Sure - he's next door to the place you take stolen cars for pink slips._
_M_


----------



## Judanero (24/5/15)

Ah I see, I'll call BOC in the morning then.. not keen on keeping it if it's stolen/"borrowed" or whatever.


----------



## MHB (24/5/15)

Don't tell them shit. It might legally be their bottle but if you talk to them they will want rent from you - they always do.
Call into the depot (just up Elisabeth St from the roundabout on Industrial drive) and drop the bottle on the loading dock and scraper...
Buy your own bottle, then you wont have to put up CIG/BOS's crappy accounting department.
M


----------



## neo__04 (24/5/15)

I recently wanted to get my bottle refilled and as it turned out it was out of date.
It was $91 for a fill and test/stamp.

That was with the local fire extinguisher servicing guys.

Im no where near you, but check with the same guys in your local area. Should help you out


----------



## Judanero (24/5/15)

Yeah fair enough not keen on wearing rent, I used to rent through them but bought my own bottle a little while ago so no drama there.


----------

